# Outdoor Arrow Speed vs wind drift vs weight



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The only way you're going to find out is to shoot and shoot on windy days. Archery for ya, no one shoots the same set up. My favorite Field and Outdoor bow maxed at 57 pounds, set to 29" of draw and I never used a arrow weighing more than 323 grs. Yep, still have the old CXL 250s in the garage. Can't say I ever shot Field in windy conditions, but sure have shot Outdoor 900s with some pretty stiff wind. I never chronographed my Field/Outdoor bow, I just shot it as was. Known distances I could care less what speed my arrows were going.

Seems the archery world isn't as up as the firearms world and for good reason. Everybody has something different, draw weigh, draw length, speed, arrow weight, arrow build....Firearms have more data than you can shake a stick at and get a reasonable range of wind drift at different distances. Still, you have to "play" the wind shot to shot.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Tim Gillingham told me to shoot somewhere around 270 fps.


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello Clay, 
I am currently shooting at 55# (few more than you) and 401 grains. My current speed is approximately 253-255 fps with an Absolute 40.
Given that the two disciplines you mentioned are all marked I wouldn't second guess doing it. You will manage good scores and I would hazard a guess even better scores. 
The one suggestion I would make is high FOC. As you know I live in the foothills of the Rockies (90 minutes south of you). The winds are ever present and a calm day is 16 KPH (10MPH) and gusty. We are generally in the 20-30 KPH range during any given tournament.
I have been experimenting with 150 grain points in in X10's. They are flying amazingly well. The heavy point will litterally drag the arrow through the wind. Currently running AAEPro Max vanes (2.1") and sitting approximately 17-17.5% FOC.
Next time I will have to fletch the arrows I will be trying the ICE vanes (3"). Between the point pulling and the rear pulling I figure I should be able to shoot through the eye of a storm and still make it out straight.


----------



## claymx (Jan 31, 2010)

mgnasi said:


> Hello Clay,
> I am currently shooting at 55# (few more than you) and 401 grains. My current speed is approximately 253-255 fps with an Absolute 40.
> Given that the two disciplines you mentioned are all marked I wouldn't second guess doing it. You will manage good scores and I would hazard a guess even better scores.
> The one suggestion I would make is high FOC. As you know I live in the foothills of the Rockies (90 minutes south of you). The winds are ever present and a calm day is 16 KPH (10MPH) and gusty. We are generally in the 20-30 KPH range during any given tournament.
> ...


How are you getting 150 grain points for the x10's? Making them yourself?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Clay, You're focusing a little too much on speed for the two disciplines you mentioned. I'm currently shooting for FITA-like events and field 315 gr arrows (Nanos and GT Ultralights) cut to 26.50" with 110 and 120 grain points respectively at 40# draw weight and 27.5" draw length. Bow is the Podium X 37 with spirals. Chrono'd speed is 245fps with the Nanos and 249fps with GT. Very little to no wind drift noted under normal shooting conditions. In a heavy blow, both of these arrows should perform nicely due to the relatively high FOC.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

claymx said:


> How are you getting 150 grain points for the x10's? Making them yourself?


Good question!! :noidea:


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Software For Archers for VAP V1's at 306gr and Pro Hunter's at 376gr at 50 yds with a 10mph cross wind using a 55lb draw:
VAP's: 288fps, 0.54 second flight time and 2.7" drift
Pro Hunter: 245fps, 0.63 second flight time and 3.8" drift.

In the back yard in a crosswind at 50yds yesterday, skinnies in the middle, pro hunters about 18" low and about 2-2.5" to the right. Pro Hunters out of a 295fps bow were a bit to the downwind side of the skinnies.

A larger arrow profile at a slower speed will get pushed more by the wind. Large fletching adds to the overall wind profile which will increase drift. Get out and shoot what you have. If you don't like leaning into the wind or clicking your sight a bunch, get some new skinny sticks or some field type vanes or both.

26.5" shaft on a 27.5" draw? You Freak Show types, sheesh.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rick! said:


> 26.5" shaft on a 27.5" draw? You Freak Show types, sheesh.


Yepper... For us low draw weight shooters, it is really advantageous to be able to shave off a few grains per arrow. :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

25 5/8" arrow with 29" draw.... Pure poison....my old overdraw bow


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> 25 5/8" arrow with 29" draw.... Pure poison....my old overdraw bow


Wow, that thing must have been set back by your elbow...:teeth:


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry Clay,
Been gone for a while. They are Top Hat tungsten points. Be prepared to shell out some dough....but I like them. Point I was trying to make was that higher FOC seems to help out a lot in the wind.
Here is the link to their website http://www.tophatarchery.com/en/for...6er-Pck.html?listtype=search&searchparam=x10&
These are incredibly consistent. They even go as far as coupling them with other point within half grain


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be looking at some VAP500 and 140gr points. Should be easily built around 300gr.
Best of both worlds at a reasonable price.

-Grant


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

For wind, I like to go heavy as I can with as skinny of an arrow as I can.
Right now my skinny arrows are 487gn with 12.7% FOC. With low profile 2" vanes.
30 1/16 long.
Haven't chrono'ed it yet, but I have a longer DL, they should be around 280fps.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

57# 28.25" DL, 470 X10 Pro Tours, 120 Gr. PT., 370 gr. total, 250 FPS, 187 FF vanes. shot 900 this weekend at Senior Olympic Nationals very windy Sunday,
thought needed to bubble off for the wind & every time I tried shot out the side, when held right on shot them in. Skinny arrows & heavy points, with low profile 
vanes is the answer. Same thing worked back in the late 60's with recurve bow shooting FITA.


----------

